# What 'Up Tempo' songs do you play?



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

I was looking over my collections of playable songs and realized that other than a few 'adult comedy' songs, most of my repertoire consists of slower ballad type songs.

Just wondering what are your favourite up beat songs to play on an accoustic, say around a camp fire? Whether it be rock, country, blues or any other genre, something that gets people to sing along and generate a little energy.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

MrDaner said:


> I was looking over my collections of playable songs and realized that other than a few 'adult comedy' songs, most of my repertoire consists of slower ballad type songs.
> 
> Just wondering what are your favourite up beat songs to play on an accoustic, say around a camp fire? Whether it be rock, country, blues or any other genre, something that gets people to sing along and generate a little energy.



Laugh if you will, but Brian Wilson by BNL is really a fun one around the campfire, especially if you have a bongo around. Gallows Pole by Zep is another good one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm the Urban Spaceman-Bonzo Dog Band.

Well I play it a bit differently.
More like Neil Innes has done it solo--when he's used a guitar or that guitar/banjo hybrid.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm A Believer - the Monkees
Me & You & A Dog Named Boo - Lobo
Big City - Merle Haggard
Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr Hook
Passionate Kisses - Lucinda Williams
Jolene - Dolly Parton
The Letter - Box Tops

These are about as uptempo as I get LOL


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a few...

I've Just Seen a Face - The Beatles
Me & Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon
I'm A Believer - The Monkeys
I've Got My Mojo Workin' - Muddy Waters
Proud Mary - C.C.R.
Some Kinda Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad
Sweet Home Alabama - Skynard

Regards,

ZF


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuck in the Middle - Stealer's Wheel

Cadence


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Mother Goose - Jethro Tull
Anyone's Daughter - Deep Purple
What the Hell I got - Michel Pagliaro
On the Road - Max Webster
Mr. Bojangles
Plus a few







songs with the right crowd.


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. Looks like I have a few more tunes to learn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Closer to Home - Grand Funk


----------

